# Fraiming Nailers and Spray Painters?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

What your thoughts on Air Framing Nailers?

Was looking at them thinking how fast on some Jobs.

Also looking at Spray Painters.

big rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They are great if you use them all the time.
If you only need them once in a while hammers are easier.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They are great if you use them all the time.
> If you only need them once in a while hammers are easier.


/\ /\ This /\ /\
Those kind of tools are for contractors. The average home owner or handyman won't use one enough to justify ownership, and dragging things out, set up and clean up / tear down takes additional time too.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

A "Wagner" type cup gun is the typical weekend painter special. One caveat, if you don't want it painted, cover it. Over spray, even with a cup gun is inevitable. You should stay away from an airless sprayer, definitely a pro tool. Pushing a quart to a gallon a minute either paints a large area or makes an even bigger mess. Cleanup of the sprayer usually involves a good 5 gal of water to flush plus another half gal of thinx to keep your line and packings "wet". That's just using water based coatings. Oil based is a different animal, whole new set of problems and cautions.There is also an injection hazard from airless sprayers. The fan coming from some sprayers can break the skin, often resulting in an infection. I knew an old timer who lost his leg from a spray infection. Definitely not for homeowners. Do not be seduced by the tv infomercials!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I have aa Bostitch nail gun, does a nice job


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I like screw guns and paint brushes and rollers myself.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Harbor Freight cheapo framing nailer ~80 bucks and 6 gal. oil-less compressor built my 2700 sf house, 960 sf barn, and 40 sf chicken coop along with paddock fencing https://www.harborfreight.com/21-angle-full-head-framing-air-nailer-69927.html

Nail gun makes working alone much easier-- you can hold work piece up in place with one hand and tack it in with the gun in the other. Your elbows, knees, shoulders, hips and forehead don't have to get involved.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I like the bostitch guns, parts if ever needed are available, (I have never needed any).

I have a 21 degree nailer, 3 staplers, a 30 degree nailer, a palm nailer, and some older porter cable pin nailer and finish nailers.
alos just this last month I bought a denailer as well, it shoots a pin to drive nails out of lumber, looks like a small nailer with a magazine,

what is really nice is all it take is a trigger pull to sink a nail in a tight space, 

so far in my life I have only shot myself one time, the nail when through some lumber and exited out the other side in ot the palm of my hand of the board I was holding,


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a couple of the HF nailers and have ran a couple of boxes thru them. Not expensive and they work. The gravity fed sprayer can be had for 10 bucks or so . I have sprayed several gallons of paint thru mine from painting equipment , stock trailers and even furniture. clean it well and it will last a occasional use homeowner his lifetime


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Friend of mine has a nailer that you have to press the trigger every time, you can't just hold the trigger and hit the workpiece wherever you want a nail like most will do. Put the nose where you want a nail, press the trigger, release, repeat. It's a real pain and really slows you down, but I guess a guy could get used to it and be able to go almost as fast if he had to. I didn't know anyone made one like that, and I sure wouldn't buy one. I think it's a Bostitch but not sure I remember correctly.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Nothing but Duo-Fast for me. I have one over forty years old and it still works. I personally bought it 25 years ago. The newer ones, no matter the brand, dont hold up. Get one at a pawn shop that has some age on it.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Friend of mine has a nailer that you have to press the trigger every time, you can't just hold the trigger and hit the workpiece wherever you want a nail like most will do. Put the nose where you want a nail, press the trigger, release, repeat. It's a real pain and really slows you down, but I guess a guy could get used to it and be able to go almost as fast if he had to. I didn't know anyone made one like that, and I sure wouldn't buy one. I think it's a Bostitch but not sure I remember correctly.


Isn't there usually a switch to go from safer, single shot to automatic assault repeater mode? For us amateurs, we need to aim a little longer to get it right, so the single shot is OK and it's safer for us clumsies. It's still much faster than using a manual hammer.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

doc- said:


> Isn't there usually a switch to go from safer, single shot to automatic assault repeater mode? For us amateurs, we need to aim a little longer to get it right, so the single shot is OK and it's safer for us clumsies. It's still much faster than using a manual hammer.


You'd think so, but I couldn't find a switch, and the owner didn't know of one either. Nail guns are really very simple and safe without a single-shot-only mode; if you need to take extra care to position a nail for whatever reason, just don't pull the trigger until you're ready to fire. Of course, clumsy or not, one best not forget what one is holding and get careless, or one is going to injure someone sooner or later.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

I loved my airless paint sprayer until the cast aluminium pump gave in...never bought new one
My nail gun is pretty handy but with 1.8 inch nail length not for the big jobs...pretty handy for tacking...but if you build...tack with a nail and finish with screws


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Have a fair number of nailers, better and faster than hand. Nailers only fire when both the trigger is pulled and the nose is in contact. Hold the trigger for faster bump nailing, position the nose then pull the trigger for slower but more accurate nailing.

Airless sprayers are great, Wagner's and clones less capable than commercial units. Air guns work for small projects and cars, not for fences and walls.

Jeff


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

I have used many framing nailers over the years, love em as my hands do NOT like the shocks... Current Cabin was nailed together with 3-1/2" stick nails using a Craftsman Nailler and 20 gal/3hp compressor. (I use it for many things) I stuck with the "Stick 30 degree clipped" nails as they are easy to get and cheap, even the galvanised of which I went though almost 20,000 just on my Live Edge Cedar Siding ! I believe I paid $290 for the gun and it's as good as the bostich ones BUT you have to be anal about oiling them ! As a fellow who's had both hands operated on for severe carpal damage (70% nerve loss) the nail gun is a WIN if you hve a lot of them to bang in... Not to mention it's a hell of a lot faster which is something you appreciate on a roof or in tough spots like that.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Rent unless you will use them a bunch.

That said we have several nailers and a couple of airless paint sprayers.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Never cared for Airless Sprayers.

big rockpile


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Friend of mine has a nailer that you have to press the trigger every time, you can't just hold the trigger and hit the workpiece wherever you want a nail like most will do. Put the nose where you want a nail, press the trigger, release, repeat. It's a real pain and really slows you down, but I guess a guy could get used to it and be able to go almost as fast if he had to. I didn't know anyone made one like that, and I sure wouldn't buy one. I think it's a Bostitch but not sure I remember correctly.


Bostitch makes two different types of trigger for there guns, the single shot, as I call it and the bump trigger where you press the trigger and bump the nose of it, or press the nose and pull the trigger,

normaly you can buy the other triger for msot guns for what ever you like,


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bought a Framing Nailer today and bought 3 Storm Doors, a Toilet and a Fish Cleaning Table.

I drove on Interstate and in the City. No I didn't like it. 

big rockpile


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Please post a photo of the fish cleaning table.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Has anybody ever sprayed stain with a 1 to 2 gallon hand-held pump-up sprayer? (Like the ones you spray weed killer with)?

That was a fairly common technique years ago. They sold special sprayers (had a special nozzle) for spraying stain.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My neighbor used a generic plastic 2 gallon sprayer when he retreated some fence posts. He used a mixture of used motor oil and kerosene/diesel if I recall. Worked fine for the job. With any of those cheapie tanks and wands they have to be flushed out after every use to stay functional.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Lowe's has sealer in Throw Away Sprayers.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> Please post a photo of the fish cleaning table.


I will when I can but it is just a Folding Table with small sink and faucet. $50.

big rockpile


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

big rockpile said:


> I will when I can but it is just a Folding Table with small sink and faucet. $50.
> 
> big rockpile


Probably:

https://www.amazon.com/Goplus-Porta...0&sprefix=fish+cleaning&sr=8-9&ref=mp_s_a_1_9

Jeff


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

weaselfire said:


> Probably:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Goplus-Porta...0&sprefix=fish+cleaning&sr=8-9&ref=mp_s_a_1_9
> 
> Jeff


Yelp that is the one. I gave $50.

big rockpile


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Same one my wife bought. Put it on the porch of our chicken coop and it keeps bug spray, eggs, pesticide, the occasional plucked chicken and a once in a blue moon fish.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

BTW I was kidding about the table and photo. Sort of running along the joke about looking for a good woman with a fishing boat, send pic of the boat?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

big rockpile said:


> Never cared for Airless Sprayers.
> 
> big rockpile


Try a Wagner Flexio
I just sprayed 2100 lf of pine 5 coats
Same gun I sprayed 3000 lf of pine log siding and 2500 lf of pine trim








Thats with Helmsman spar urethane
Like spraying pancake syrup


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Have had a Pasload framing nailer, Bostich roofing nailer, and a finish nailer for over 30 years. The framing nailer and the roofing nailer can be used in bump mode. They make nailing plywood and shingles so much easier and quicker but do require a compressor and hose. My hands have a bit of arthritis and ache when nailing with a hammer. Friends have a Paslode framing nailer that runs on a gas cartridge. It's lighter and doesn't use a hose but can't bump nail.

I recommend nailers if you are building a larger structure.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I used a 20 ounce estwing hammer for years. My Yvonne bought me an air powered framing gun which took some getting used to. A bit slow and awkward at first but with practice it's almost as good as my real hammer.


----------



## Amtown (Dec 29, 2020)

I have a good opinion about paint sprayers, I painted my fence recently with a spray paint, and I understood that this tool is a must-have for everybody. If you are thinking to buy one, I really recommend you to do that. But remember that you have to also use a good paint, if you want a good effect. Personally, I used a paint that it's called Rust-Oleum 327910 American Accents Spray Paint, I found it on Best Metallic Silver Spray Paints 2021 - Reviews & Guide. Hope my message will be helpful for you.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I have a shelf fill of nailers bostich hitachi mostly . There must be 30 guns there hitachi is the best .
Deuro fest stick nails are good but stick nailers are kinda slow bit good for big nails 16 d 
I use a roller to paint .


----------

